# only 2 follicles at 6 day scan



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello.
You will see from.my signature that this is our final shot of icsi with my own eggs. i have beed taking supps including dhea for over 3 months, changed my diet, exercised. cut out caffeine and alcohol and was expecting alot better from my scan today. Only 2 decent sized follie were seen and 1 bout half the size. Im on the short flare protocol and max dose of menopur. Im feeling so gutted tonight. Weve never had big numbers but after everything ive done i was hoping for more. Has anyone else been a poor responder then gone onto having a success story? I need a bit of hope. The clinic has said they will give us the option of cancelling the cycle depending on the scan next mon? they will proceed with 2 but no lower!!! 
I guess we have to just wait to see what happens. Is there anything i can do to help in the meantime? Ive heard high protein diet is good for the follies?? thank you for your support. Sorry for the rubbish typing from my mobile.
Take care all hugs Ka xxx


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello Ka40
I do remember my second scan before egg collection wasn't great. I think they could only find two of decent size and about 3 others that were smaller. However, my consultant decided to delay my EC and keep me injecting Gonal F (450 dose, highest they will allow) for a few more days. Anyway, they managed to get 10 on EC day and 7 were decent quality. Sadly it didn't work for me this time but what I am trying to say that sometimes the scans can be a bit premature and disappointing but give your body a few more days to grow those eggies! you never know what might happen...

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi ka40, I don't remember exactly how many follicles I had on day 6 but I do remember being given the choice to abandon treatment as it didn't look good. I chose to continue and only had 3 follicles in the end. Two fertilised and one stuck and am now nearly 6 months gone! It only takes one egg so keep positive, ^carry on doing all you can. Rest as much as possible as your body need the energy to grow those follicles. I didn't and threw myself into ashtanga  yoga  to destress which I sometimes wonder about. Maybe I'd have had a better response without all the exercise, who knows.
Wishing you the very best of luck


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ka40
Hang on in there.  Sometimes scans aren't that accurate.  My third cycle looked like it would need to be abandoned but I ended with 4 eggs, 3 embies and my DD from it.  (And, I think, DS too although he was from a FET where we used embies from two different cycles so I can't be sure  ).  I would say to make sure you are drinking lots (water and milk), take plenty protein, rest as much as possible, and keep your tummy warm.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Ellie


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Morning!
Thank you all for your support.  Its great to hear that it can happen.

Vaninort - that was big numbers of eggs in comparison to the follicles on the scan.  So sorry that it didn't work for you.  What stage are you at the mo?  Good luck and thank you so much for your comments

Tone - that's fantastic news.  Congratulations to you. I am trying to rest when I can.  I did that for the last 2 unsuccessful cycles though, so am trying to do a decent 30 min walk per day with my pup to try and keep the old blood flowing?  Who knows what is the best??

Ellie - That's so good to hear your news, Congratulations.  That gives me hope.  I am drinking plenty of water and milk, even got some protein shakes last week.  Having meat, fish, eggs, brazil nuts and cut back on the carbs abit (but still having some bread). I've even been wearing a vest under clothes to keep the middle warm!!! lol

I'm feeling much more positive than I was after my scan.  I think it was the shock, coz I was expecting big things from all I'd done in the build up to this cycle. and because it's our last go the pressure is on (no matter how much I try not to think about it).  For my last EC I only had 2 eggs, and they got right thro to ET.  Since then I have had 2 polyps removed, so hoping it was an implantation problem which may now be 'fixed'?? I have another scan tomorrow, so who knows?  I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised but also know that it is still possible with 2. I've had a lot of discomfort around both groins and also lower back pain, I'm sure this is my ovaries working overtime?

Thank you for replying to my post.  I have talked to a few friends about it and they are learning as quickly as we are and very supportive!!  but its good to chat to lovely ladies who have been there.

Good luck!  Hugs Ka xxxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Good luck ka, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Ka
Good luck with the scan tomorrow - I hope you get the numbers you want!

Me, after latest failed IVF I am all at sea at the moment. Dithering about what to do etc. I have follow up consultations this week with my clinic to see why latest cycle failed - I suspect they will suggest DE or another round. I am thinking of switching clinics so looking around at those that specialise in immune issues such as ARGC and Serum abroad.

Honestly, I feel permanently exhausted and teary with it all. I wish I could switch my brain off for a few months just to stop thinking about it. Oh to be 30 years old again so I could have some time off - but sadly time isn't on my side!!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well. im absolutely gutted. 2 is now 1!! The other has stopped growing. I guess my age has caught up on me. We need to make the decision tonight if to cancel cycle and try de or ec on thurs in a hope that they get 1!!!!! Im all over the place. Will keep u posted xxxxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear this ka  
What's the quality of the one you have like? Don't wanna get your hopes up but if does only take one. Ask as many questions as u can before making your decision. Good luck


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying tone. ive no idea as to the quality. Its 16x18mm today and et is thurs. I think we have decided that we have to go for it. if this is my last chance of being a genetic mum i need to continue and have no regrets. Congrats on your bfp. Thank u gor your support xxx


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Ka
Sorry to hear your news, 18mm is good and by Thurs it could be even better. It could just be the one good quality egg you need, after all if you were doing it 'au natural' every month, it would only be one egg anyway.

Maybe after EC they will get a better idea of the quality too.

Best of luck for Thurs xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

ThAts a good size ka! That was my attitude too, I just went for it as it was my last chance what with low amh and early menopause looming. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you both.
I love this site, such great support.
I've finally stopped crying tonight!!  Work was just pants today.  I'm a nurse, but needed more TLC myself I think!! One elderly patient was in low mood and started crying, so we ended up crying and hugging!  Shes 93! It was a lovely moment though.
I called the clinic first thing and they called me back late afternoon.  I've to do my trigger jab at 1am!! How rude.  
EC is 1pm on Thurs.  I know it only takes one and they did give us the option of using the trigger then trying naturally! but we are doing ICSI due to DP issues too, so don't wanna risk it. Still feels like we are waiting for a miracle to happen.  Mental journey this ain't it.
I'm off work now for 3 weeks (saved annual leave) for this cycle as I've continued working through the other 2 and wanted to change everything this time! so hopefully I can do some chilling whatever the outcome and give myself time to get m head around it all.  We feel like we are on a non stop rollercoaster at the mo and can't get off.
I am in no way religious after so much bad stuff that's happened in my adult life, but I'm thinking of starting to pray?  I really will try ANYTHING!
Love to all, thanks again xxxxxxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Ka, I'm not really religious either but I will say a little prayer for you!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Tone.
This is starting to feel like a blog now. i so wish i had started a blog from the start of this journey with its highs and lows. I'm hanging onto your wonderful success story and staying positive. I managed to get up at 1am stabbed the needle in then straight back to sleep!! Its amazing what you get used to doing!
Hows your pregnancy goin Tone. Have you been well? Are you actually managing to enjoy it or forever worrying? 
Heres to the best Thursday in history! Thank u so much for listening this really helps.
Hugs Ka xxxxxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey ka, well done for doing the final stab! I'll be thinking of u tomorrow xx
Pregnancy is hard work, although I was lucky and had no symptoms in the first 3 or 4 months after that it hit me like a train, severe insomnia and exhaustion, no energy, mood swings etc etc. sometimes I feel like I can't identify with the other ladies on the due date thread as they're all so happy and busy preparing. I guess I found this whole fertility journey a bit traumatising and need a bit more time to get my head round it! Sorry about the rant lol! I so wish everything goes well for you and will be checking over the next few days


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello! just back from the hospital. We have one golden egg which apparently flew out! We are soooo chuffed. I was dreading it would all be a waste of time?! I know theres still a long way to go but first hurdle jumped with flying colours. Back to hoping and crossing everything tonight and praying that they get jiggy with it. I am so pleased to have got this far but am afraid to get to excited yet as there is only one chance. It does only take one tho!! Back on that rollercoaster and waiting for that call in the morn! 
lotsa love Ka xxxxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh wow excellent news! Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you to get good news tomorrow!       

Ellie


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank u so much Tone & Ellie. Well the good vibes worked. We've had the call and now have a little embie!!! Can't quite believe it. Its so hard as its amazing that we have got to this stage and I am pleased, but its just another hurdle in this madness. DP is v positive and has been every cycle but hit the floor after the last two failed attempts. I try to be more realistic but prob think the worse is gonna happen almost so i can prepare myself. Then if something great like today happens i allow myself a bit of a celebration bit still have my guard up. Anyway! Transfer is booked for tomoz morn! Gonna keep busy today and do afew bits that i shouldn't be doin over the next couple of week if on the 2ww!!!!! 
Thank you both for listening to be dribble on. I hope one day i can show my baby this so they can see wot we went thro to have them! Maybe when they are being an ungreatful teenager lol. I wish. hugs go you xxxxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Soz bout the rubbish typing. im not that great doin it from my mobile! xxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

That is just amazing, you remind me of me when I had the call. Wait til they do the embryo transfer, it's amazing! Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Tone. Im dreading getting thete for them to tell us its not survived!! dont think ive ever been so scared? i will b so so happy to be PUPO. thanks again for your support. It means heaps. hugs Ka xxxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'M PUPO!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Great news!  Sending you and your wee embie      over the wires!  Hope it's busy dividing and starting to think about snuggling in.     

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

feet up lots of positive thinking


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello Ellie & Tone
How are you both doing??
I'm struggling through 2ww.  1 week almost done.  Had plenty of twinges, pain and nausea but I'm thinking that's the joyful pessaries??  Bored bored bored (which I never thought Id ever say)!  I've taken a few weeks off work but am sooooo bored.  Yes there's bits I could be doing that would not 'harm' things going on in there, but the less I do, the less I wanna do!
I'm hoping to go out for a good ole laugh this eve, as I've heard that's good for implantation?  Can't wait.  I have been out for a walk each day with the dog, so not completely idol.  The last 2 cycles, I continued working, so wanted to try everything differently this time.  Not long to go.  Think I may be tempted to test before Friday though
Have a good day all
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hang on in there (although I know it's torture ).  Can you find some nice boxed DVD sets to while away the time?  Though a bit of exercise (and a laugh is good too.  Sending you lots and lots of      

Ellie


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh boy do I remember the 2ww, torture! Loads of mags, catch up, DVDs, go out for dinner, meet friends, anything to take up time and distract yourself! Don't test before otd unless you are prepared to be upset if it's negative and not too excited if it's positive. I tested 4 days before and it was positive but my thinking was that I just wanted to know whether I could get pregnant even if it was then negative on otd. I had immunity issues so really never thought the pregnancy would ever stick. Only 4 days to go, good luck!!!!!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey all
Tone i folded and did a test this morning!! (odt) tomoz. I got a BFN! I think i needed to prepare myself for this news before our drive early tomoz. Not sure how i feel now though? Still hoping that maybe it is too early with a 2 day transfer? but i guess i need to start coming to terms with the fact that this is the end for us. This is just so tough and unfair. DP doesnt know ive tested as he really didnt want me to but i feel i may need to prepare him for the worse as hes always so positive then hits the floor when we get a BFN.
Thanks for listening. 
Ka xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Ka I'm so so sorry to hear this, I really was thinking and praying for you loads. There is always a small possibility that a low hcg level may show up tomorrow due to late implantation but I don't want to get ur hopes up. Keep me posted. Stay strong and give yourself time to come to terms with this before next time which will be your time I'm sure       Still praying for you


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Tone
Trying to keep busy today and clinging onto that tinest bit of hope. Our lil embie is such a fighter to get to transfer from just the one egg. im not giving up yet!! 
thank u for being there lovely xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Still praying for you!! Xxxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Its a BFN   xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh ka I'm so sorry, I just don't know what to say. You will feel better soon and when you do you'll have the strength to do this again. I'll be following you and wishing you lots of luck all the way! For now look after each other and be kind to yourselves. This journey is so damn tough and unfair, I wish I had a magic wand for all these people that go through this time and time again. Your strength really astounds me.
Sending you loads of hugs


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I am so sorry about your BFN.       Be good to yourselves, and don't try to make any decisions just now.  Thinking of you both.    

Ellie


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so gutted to hear your news. Life is truly awful sometimes, and you sound like such a beautiful woman, you and your partner don't deserve this.

Please see that life can be amazing still, and maybe just maybe you can try again or naturally. 

Life is not defined by being a mum, you are still valid and loved and powerful right now... And although this hurts beyond belief, you are still healthy with lots of amazing things to look forward too... 

Find joy in tiny things today, and tomorrow and for the next wee while. There is always day break after a dark night, it will come, I know it will.  

Sending you some sunshine honey... And a hug from me to you.  

Xx


----------

